# Outback Steak House for WM credits!



## PerryM (Jan 5, 2006)

Just did something that I would never have thought of doing – exchanged 1,200 credits that would have expired in 3 days for a $50 Outback Steak House gift certificate.

That comes out to be 4.2¢ per credit.  This is not bad since we pay exactly 4¢ each or we made a fat profit of $2.00 (Don’t tell Uncle Sam).

They have all kinds of gift cards to Home Depot, Red Lobster, Target, etc.

So if you’ve got some credits about to expire just buy a bunch of gift cards.

There is NO charge to do this and they ship UPS to your house.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 5, 2006)

Did you get a 2BR Outback? Hope they have a pool!


----------



## Judy (Jan 6, 2006)

Is the "Outback Steakhouse" a new resort in Worldmark South Pacific?


----------



## loosefeet (Jan 9, 2006)

How do you do this?  Is the link on their website??


----------



## PerryM (Jan 9, 2006)

lyoder,

You have to call in to the normal reservation phone number - this can't be done via internet.


----------



## Mel (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmm... if you can get a good resale, timeshare ownership might even be good for someone who never vacations, but eats frequently at Outback!


----------



## PerryM (Jan 11, 2006)

*Timeshare gods*

Mel,

The sad fact is that millions of WM credits expire worthless each year.  There are thousands of folks who pay the maintenance fee and just never take a vacation – they bought because the silver-tongued TW salesrep conned them into ownership.

So if you have credits that might expire, turn them in for gift cards – the exchange rate is fantastic and you will not lose your maintenance fee to the timeshare gods.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 12, 2006)

*Thunder from down under!*

Just got our $50 credit card gift certificate via UPS today.  Had to sign for it.

Thanks, WM, someone from our family eats at Outback at least once a week.

We will be chomping on a “Thunder from down under” and thinking of WM.

Or better yet, a Margarita and thinking of that maintenance fee and how this time around it doesn’t hurt as much.

This is a great feature – thanks WM!


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree it is a nice option if you can't use your credits and they will expire soon.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 12, 2006)

> Hmm... if you can get a good resale, timeshare ownership might even be good for someone who never vacations, but eats frequently at Outback!


But pretty soon some of the owners will be complaining because there is no Lonestar Steakhouse.  Then Denny's will be added to the list of available restaurants and there will be talk of quality, dilution, etc.  People who bought in near a Denny's will be overcrowding the steakhouses making it more difficult to get a filet.  Who knows where it will go from there.


----------



## RichM (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, as long as they don't add any Midwest restaurants, we'll be fine 

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 12, 2006)

RichM said:
			
		

> Hey, as long as they don't add any Midwest restaurants, we'll be fine


Darn!!  I was hoping to use my credits at Fried Green Tomatoes the next time we passed through Illinois.


----------



## loosefeet (Jan 13, 2006)

How does one know what gift certificates are available??  It's not posted anywhere that I know of...How did you figure this out, Perry??


----------



## PerryM (Jan 13, 2006)

*Phone*

You have to call WM at the normal number and the support person has all the details.  The number and type of gift cards changes daily.

I was informed that before Christmas WM did a box office business in gift cards.


----------



## boaterkathy (Jan 13, 2006)

RichM said:
			
		

> Hey, as long as they don't add any Midwest restaurants, we'll be fine
> 
> ___________________
> WorldMark Owners' Community -
> ...



HEY, Rich, I HEARD that!!
  
Don't you know, we don't have any restaurants here?  We just kill a cow or pig out in the middle of a cornfield and dine ala carte right there!


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 13, 2006)

RichM said:
			
		

> Hey, as long as they don't add any Midwest restaurants, we'll be fine



Yeah, some people hate corn! It is pretty good if you cook it on the grill though.


----------



## kewanee (Jan 14, 2006)

lyoder said:
			
		

> How does one know what gift certificates are available??  It's not posted anywhere that I know of...How did you figure this out, Perry??



Its on the WM website under Adventure Club - then 'Event Tickets and Gift Cards'.   I actually went to an 'update' while at Angels Camp (for a $50 amex card) and learned something    They basically told me all the things I can now do/get with my credits, then try to sell you more for $1.42 because you never have enough ....


----------

